# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Heliotaurus ruficollis o toro de sol.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días amigos, siguiendo un poco el tema de la entomología esta vez rescato unas fotos realizadas en la primavera y que me ha costado aproximadamente dos meses identificar, estoy hablando de Heliotaurus ruficollis o toro de sol.
Se trata de un coleóptero( escarabajo) estrictamente florícola, por lo que actúa como un gran polinizador. Tiene una cabeza pequeña, negra y el protórax es de color rojo carmesí.







Espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañero, como ya comenté este post lo tenia realizado con anterioridad, solo a la espera de poder identificar el coleóptero, estas ultimas fotos las realice a través del ocular del microscopio, no son muchas ni muy buenas al ser el insecto demasiado grande pero son las que mejor me parecieron en aquel momento. 

Espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------

